# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sexleven in de knoop

## Starfighter

Hallo

Mijn vrouw en ik hebben ruim drie jaar een relatie en zijn nu één jaar getrouwd.

Sinds vorig jaar mei hebben we een heerlijke dochter en wij genieten hier volop van. We hebben samen een huis gekocht ruim 1,5 jaar geleden en dit flink verbouwd.

Op het eerste oog zou je zeggen dat we het "voor elkaar" hebben, maar dat is niet helemaal het geval. In het eerste half jaar van onze relatie hebben we een aantal keren flink gebotst en dat heeft een litteken achtergelaten. De jaren die volgenden zijn voor ons beiden niet makkelijk geweest aangezien er een hele hoop dingen zijn gebeurd, waar we zelf geen controle over hadden ( baan kwijt, overlijden etc.) enfin te veel om op te noemen.

Maar gedurende deze periode is voor mij de zin in sex over gegaan. Dit heeft te maken met hoe zij zich heeft opgesteld vóór en tijdens de sex. Nu ben ik zelf al zover dat ik weet, dat het geen fysiek probleem is. Ik wordt opgewonden als ik denk aan andere vrouwen of als ik sex op tv zie, maar sex met mijn eigen vrouw lukt niet meer. Zij wil er alles aan doen en treft op dit moment dan ook geen blaam.

We hebben verder en goed leven samen en houden veel van elkaar, maar dit issue drijft nu toch een echte wig tussen ons. Ik heb er al eens aan gedacht om een keer vreemd te gaan en te zien of de zin in mijn vrouw dan weer terug komt, maar daar zou ik me te schuldig over voelen, dus no option.

In mijn verleden heb ik dit nog niet meegemaakt en wil graag een oplossing vinden voor dit probleem.

Herkent iemand dit probleem of heeft iemand tips?

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Starfighter,

Wat ontzettend vervelend voor je! Ik zou zelf geen idee hebben welke tips ik je zou kunnen geven, maar misschien is het een idee om aan de huisarts voor te leggen, deze heeft dagelijks met dit soort dingen te maken, en kan je misschien wel goede tips meenemen.

Vreemd gaan is zoiezo nooit een optie (vind ik). Heb je hier zelf al over gepraat met je vrouw? Praten is vaak ook een goede optie, misschien heeft je vrouw nu gewoon geen idee wat er in jouw hoofd omgaat, en als jij haar goed kunt uitleggen wat er precies fout is gegaan, kan zij misschien helpen aan verandering. Een soort van nieuwe start beginnen en het verleden achterwege houden, ik snap dat dit héél moeilijk is!

Ik hoop dat jullie er samen uit gaan komen, en ik wens je hierbij ook heel veel succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

Hallo Starfighter,

Ook ik vind vreemd gaan geen optie,ik zelf heb het ook meegemaakt, en ik kan u verzekeren dat dat best pijnlijk was.Kan ergens aannemen dat je die gedachten hebt,maar het doen of die gedachten hebben dat vind ik een groot verschil.
Zou gewoon eens open en eerlijk met u vrouw praten,en zeg alles wat er op u lever ligt.Natuurlijk is er ook in elk huishouden wel is iets,en is het bij niemand perfect,want dat bestaat niet.En is ook de bedoeling dat je er samen door heen komt.
Als je juist weet wat/of waar de oorzaak ligt kan je daar toch naartoe werken.
Als u vrouw er alles wilt aan doen,dan is het toch aan u de keuze?En je hebt altijd een keuze!Hoop echt dat je er uitkomt,en dat jullie terug gelukkig mogen worden.

Veel succes,en de moed nooit laten zakken.


Groetjes,Dotito,

----------

